# A Quick Blog Post About Your Smartphone



## Pluralized (Oct 23, 2017)

Taking This For a Journey Somewhere Else


----------



## AwkwardWriter (Oct 23, 2017)

Wow! This was really helpful! Not only did it have some humorous parts, but you also planted some ideas such as a designated time to spend x amount of minutes on the phone. The app recommendation was appreciated, and my stomach actually squirmed at the idea of doing certain things instead of being on the phone or not using the phone before bed, deleting certain apps, etc.

It's so easy to fall into the habit of constantly checking the nonexistent notifications or tapping the screen for no reason at all, or just going on social media for hours at a time.  The days go by quickly, and you feel like it's always bed time and you're not getting anything done.

Again, this was really helpful and I'll definitely implement these ideas into daily living. Keep being an inspiration!


----------



## AwkwardWriter (Oct 23, 2017)

Can I have a link to the Moment app so I know I'm getting the correct app, please? Thanks


----------



## Pluralized (Oct 23, 2017)

AwkwardWriter said:


> Can I have a link to the Moment app so I know I'm getting the correct app, please? Thanks



Of course: https://inthemoment.io/ 

Thanks very much for reading and commenting on this thing - it's nice to write something that might have a wee bit of practical value to folk. Cheers matey!


----------



## Plasticweld (Oct 23, 2017)

Rob, the info part of the text reads well, but you lack enough of a hook  to really grab the reader.   I would suggest a humorist approach to the make it more of a fun, yet informative read. 

 Not to sound crude but after reading this I could not help by make the comparisons between excessive phone use and masturbation.  I did a quick search of jokes that might apply...there are thousands to choose from  but this is kind of an idea.  My guess if you can  get the reader to identify, "which you do." and make them smile at the same time you will have a great piece. 

Clever  title suggestion   *If you don't stop it you will go blind.


*911, what's your emergency
"I'm masturbating too much"
Sir that's not really a problem
"one sec. DID YOU HEAR THAT MOM? NOW GET OFF MY CASE"


Some facts about masturbation. If you masturbate to much, you will have memory problems and.... there were some other points, but I just don't remember them at the moment.


Q: What's the ultimate rejection? A: When you're masturbating and your hand falls asleep.


----------

